# I need some advice



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you have described a jacket that all good Snowboard clothing manufactures produce. If you're looking for excellent waterproofing, look for a jacket that has 15,000mm waterproofness rating or greater and fully taped seams, not critcally taped seams. I feel that Gortex is going to be the best but it also comes with a heavy price. However, if you look around online, there are always great deals to be had. I would start with Backcountry Outlet, Steep and Cheap, or Whiskey Militia. If you're not familiar with SAC or Whiskey, they are sites that have extremely discounted prices on items but it is only on one featured item at a time so you will have to keep checking the site throughout the day to be able to get the sweet deals which tend to not last very long. Some better names you might want to consider are; Sessions, 686, and Foursquare. I wouldn't get hung up on getting and insulted jacket. I'm a big fan of dressing in layers, that way if you start to overheat you can always get rid of one. A good waterproof and windproof and breathable shell is going to keep you more comfortable than a crappy insulated jacket. Finally, any jacket made by these companies is going to have a powder skirt. Why a Columbia Titanium would not have one is beyond me. To me that is a no brainer to put one in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Any recomendations for companies or brands that have jackets with tons of pockets?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Most brands mentioned above have different models. Some have more pockets than others. My Sessions jacket even has a pocket in the back for a hydration reservoir.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the fast reply Grim 

I have been surfing the manufacturer sites these past few days and I have noticed that very few of them actually go very in-depth with the "pocket value" as I like to call it lol. They list the specs as far as waterproofing and such, but are very limited most often when it comes to actual nifty features lol. I saw in one of these posts in someone said thier "DC Park" jacket had a lot of the features I am looking for, as well as a metric ton of pockets. I looked all over, but couldn't find a jacket by DC called the "DC Park" ...

Also- is there a name for when the wrists of a jacket/jacket liner have a loop to put your thumb through? What is that feature called?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim Socks said:


> Also- is there a name for when the wrists of a jacket/jacket liner have a loop to put your thumb through? What is that feature called?


Perfect?Perfection?? other then those two words not a clue... i've never had a jacket it like that before


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

My buddies jacket has it and he doesn't know why they ever make jackets without it lol. Unfortunately, he doesn't really know what it is called either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

i have heard them referred to as wrist gaiters and also hand cuffs.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've always known them to be called wrist gaiters and i persoanlly would not buy a jacket that does not have them. They are especially nice if you wear an under-the-cuff style glove. The Sessions jacket I spoke about earlier also has a clear plastic window in the wrist gaiter so you don't have to take them off to read your watch..


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

bonfire. i just got a new bonfire jacket from sports authority, last years line, but only 60 bucks marked down from 200 something.

really nice too


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitley add Bonfire to the search list.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet, will do. I'll check thier line up as soon as I get back from work today.

By the way- what sessions jacket do you have Grim?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Those wrist things are called wrist gaiters and I personally find them annoying. I've had them on my previous Dub Weathergear jackets, a Palmer jacket and I believe an older 686 had them. I don't like them because they don't work well with undercuffs but are awesome for overcuff gloves.

Another brand that's very good is Special Blend... they tend to have a lot of pockets on their gear


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Jim Socks said:


> Sweet, will do. I'll check thier line up as soon as I get back from work today.
> 
> By the way- what sessions jacket do you have Grim?


Last year's Sessions Surveillance Jacket - 2 Layer Gortex - 30,000mm waterproofing. I counted 9 pockets including the sleeve for a water reservoir.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

I am pretty impressed w/ the DC Hertz so far this year. I have been out in some slop and it still keeps me dry and warm. Tons of pockets and a built in ninja mask as well.

http://www2.dcshoes.com/dcstore/pro...1014&mscssid=3NXR7T8GU1F18J606NN193DW75C529K6


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

*First post!*

I'm in the same boat as well, I can never seem to find all the features I want in one jacket at a reasonable price. I have an old Firefly jacket with all the options I want, removable hood, powder skirt, removable fleece lining, waterproof shell, adjustable sleeve and hem, underarm and wrist vents, hand pockets and chest pockets, interior cell phone pocket, etc, etc, except its well-worn and a little short in the sleeves now. I figured since I want to give snowboarding a try, I might as well buy some nice outdoor gear as even if I don't stick with it, hey, new snow gear is always useful. I saw some of those Sessions jackets, how does this look?

Amazon.com: Sessions Receptor 4 in 1 Jacket - Men's: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a nice jacket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Hooray I got my jacket! I now know how hard it is to shop for a jacket entirely online. I went into a boardshop up in the mountains- and found the perfect jacket after a small search of thier wares. They didn't have one in my size though so I found one online and had it shipped. After testing it this weekend through all conditions (icy and freezing, slushy and warm, and untouched powder in perfect weather) I can say I am completely happy with my purchase! I ended up with a 686 Smarty Uzi Jacket in chocolate.

Not only does it have a powder skirt and wrist gaiters, but an amazing inner liner, and a total of sixteen pockets! Some of those include a media pocket, a radio pocket, a silk-lined goggle stash pocket (complete with a snap-in goggle shammy), and what I like to call a "lighter pocket") Its very warm, waterproof, has amazing functionality, and even looks good. Love it.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys- it helped me see what all was out there


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

thats to many damn pockets lol, id look stuff in them nonstop


----------

